# spanish



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

the spanish within a few miles of the shore near the pass are everywhere, we caught a bunch on saturday just trolling using the gotcha's, great eating


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

throw on a decent size cigar minnow next time, you'll be suprised at how many LARGE spanish are hangin out there. And you might just hang up with a schoolie king or two as well.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I gotta give this a try.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just make sure its not a small king. However this method will land you spanish that would be a keeper as a king.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Live cigar minnow or frozen?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Either works but live is best


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Merci!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Put a skirt on green and chartruese are my favorite, and b sure you can handle a king cuz its gonna happen.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Are you trolling for the Spainish Mackerals or casting to the schools?


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

I was troling


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Caught a nice Spanish Mackeral at three mile bridge. Stopped on my way to fuel up at Palafox Pier. Mostly Ladyfish hitting bait. Trolled up to the three mile mark with Clark spoons but no bites. Was using a trolling planer. No bites. Did catch a 22" Lemon Fish when I cast a spoon toward a bouy. Got soaked on the way in from a thundersorm and the waves it created in the bay. Still better than work.


----------



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

after u catch those nasty f#@$ers put them in the freezer and use for grouper or snapper the next time u go fishing that is the best thing u can do


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

The Ladyfish are in the crab traps as I type.


----------

